# House Curve Or Filter Change?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

If you had a flat response line, what would sound better trying to achieve more low end bass?
1) Loosening up the filters around 20-30hz
2) Inputting a house curve?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> what would sound better


Well, the result is basically the same. A house curve is simply modifying the target line that REW will use to recommend filters. It will give a more accurate result by offering something to shoot for, rather than a random dialing of filters.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I think how you accomplish it depends on your baseline response. Mine, for instance, is naturally tilted towards the low end, so it made sense for me to equalize towards a house curve target (manually that is, not using the REW recommendations). Other people’s graphs I’ve seen didn’t have a natural low end exaggeration like mine, so it made more sense for them to flatten response, then “overlay” a broad filter or two to accomplish the house curve.

Don't know what to recommend for you without seeing a graph.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Here it is...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, that last graph was without a house curve...

Here is one with 320hz, 120/60 and -15 dialed in...










Here is one with 320, 120/60 and -15 with filters 1 and 2 lossened up...









On all accounts, it looks like the house curve filter destroys the filter I have set up @ 90hz...

I am going a bit crazy with trying to get this into shape. My line looks pretty flat without a house curve, but I'm not sure that my curves look good when in place...

I need some help here guys.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> On all accounts, it looks like the house curve filter destroys the filter I have set up @ 90hz...


Not really, it looks about right for the 320 Hz filter you set.

Try doing some listening evaluations to see which one you like better, or maybe a variation of one of them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Say you created a flat bass line. What would the difference be from 20hz to 80hz in a curve? A difference of 5-7db lower @ 80?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

In Part One of the house curve article you’ll find instructions on how to determine the curve your rooms needs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

